# Finding work on a spouse visa



## roshini

Hey all,

Just wondering if anyone is having problems finding work on a spouse visa? I am married to a Kiwi and can live and work up to 5 years in Australia with no work restrictions. However, most companies and recruitment agencies are turning me down saying that I need to be a PR or an Australian Citizen for some jobs. I think this is ridiculous! I am qualified and experienced like every one else and it's silly to think that the Australia Govt is issuing spouse visas but it's pointless if people like me can't work!

Is anyone else going through a similar problem like me? Please share your experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Megha

Hi Roshni, 

From a few people I've talked to about this the response is a mixed bag. While some cases work out perfectly, other jobs insist on certain criteria like visa status and the like. We're on a TR at the
moment, I've been advised to look for work regardless, and also keenly scout for part time work to notch up experience for places that insist on special criteria, it helps get your foot in the door so to speak. Hope this helps, keep looking something will work out! 

Cheers,
Megha


----------



## cu59105

Hi, I am in the same tough spot..only on a bridging visa with no work restrictions , awaiting my partner visa. I have been looking since the middle of January. I have 10 years retail with a large company in the USA. I forget how many applications I have put in with only 1 call back.. It is depressing and hard for me to sit home all day when I am use to working 40 hours a week.. I came to Australia to be with the love of my life. the man I walked away from 26 years ago but never forgot.... It is getting to the point of questioning why I am here if I am just going to be a burden on my husband.. Stress can really mess with your mind .
I feel for you ....And I dont understand why ... when you have the qualifications , you cant get a job..I mean I am no one special but even trying to get a part time position is almost impossible ...and it is not the economy here that is holding me back form work.. The jobs are out there...


----------



## Nelly87

I don't have a partner visa yet, but I do think *some* Australian employers sell themselves short by their approach to immigrants.

I understand that permanent residence feels like a guarantee that they are investing in someone who will stay around - it's an understandable train of thought but it's not realistic. There is never any guarantee that any employee will stick around at your company, and even permanent residents leave Australia. You don't know how committed someone is to working and staying here until you talk to them about it. 

The same for the "local experience" criteria - again I understand that they think it is a guarantee that you can function in a working position in Australia and that your work ethic was apparently good enough for another company in the area that they probably know about. Just like if you are from a non-English speaking country, they only have limited ways to see if your communication skills really are sharp enough; local experience is an easy way to show it without degrees. That you at least know enough English to function in a professional position here.

But by thinking this way, by separating potential potential from no potential so roughly they miss out on a lot. I can tell you right now that there have been jobs I applied for where I am *sure* I must have been one of the most suitable candidates... but black on white it doesn't look that way because of my visa and nationality, and they would've only been able to see past that if they had invited me for an interview. CVs don't tell you if someone is presentable, genuine and serious about the job. Anyone can send over a CV. It's too bad employers don't see it this way.

To be fair I am not saying this "against Australia" - my Aussie boyfriend tried to find work in *my* country for 11 months and never found anything, I would hope Australia's a bit more welcoming than that.


----------



## holly

I think it's really hard for most people to get an interview for any largely advertised job in the capital cities. 

Certainly even I as an Aussie won't always get call backs, it's all about who you know.... But by that I mean , who will vouch for you! If you can find anyway to meet anyone who has anything to do with the actual hiring and firing, do it.

Or be prepared to move to e regional area. I often hear people complaining about not even getting 1 application to their advertised position.

The more enticing the job, the more applications so it probably has less to do with your visa than you think, but yes that would add to it.

I hope this made sense haha


----------



## ebolarama

roshini said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is having problems finding work on a spouse visa? I am married to a Kiwi and can live and work up to 5 years in Australia with no work restrictions. However, most companies and recruitment agencies are turning me down saying that I need to be a PR or an Australian Citizen for some jobs. I think this is ridiculous! I am qualified and experienced like every one else and it's silly to think that the Australia Govt is issuing spouse visas but it's pointless if people like me can't work!
> 
> Is anyone else going through a similar problem like me? Please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm on a Working Holiday visa and I'm having the same problem. A lot of companies won't hire me because I'm not a citizen. I understand, though, as they're only allowed to employ me for 6 months, but I want to stay in Australia (Going De Facto in December). I think it is a bit unfair how no one will even look at me because of the visa I'm on. I'm really struggling here at the moment. It's worrying me now that I won't be able to find work next year when I go De Facto


----------



## scarlettku

hi all,
I have the same situation here. I have 7 years experience as a manager and not able to find a suitable job for months. I guess the main problem is that I am still on a bridging visa (with no work restrictions). My friends from EY said they have a lot of TR working there, maybe some of you can try.


----------



## Dexter

> And I dont understand why


Because your visa is not permanent. I am an employer myself and I am reluctant to hire temporary visa holders regardless their skills, experience and qualifications. Their visa may be cancelled anytime and once it is, I lose an employee immediately. This is high risk for my business - each employee costs money and not only you pay them but you also invest in their development. Same story about student visa

Try looking for temporary contracts/temporary employment. Sooner or later you will find something that will give you work. I did that when I was on briding visa in Australia and it worked. There are heaps of temporary offers on seek and careerone. And if you see "residency requirements - PR or citizen" - try applying anyway. Some of these websites offer this setting and something needs to be selected. Most companies select PR and citizen as standard.


----------



## Nelly87

Thank you Dexter for explaining it from the other side! It gets really frustrating to get rejection after rejection and still not take it personally - it's easy to forget about the other reasons you are simply less eligible as an employee.

However I do want to ask you something - you name as the first problem that a temporary visa may be cancelled anytime, so investing in these people is a high risk for the business. I am not sure but doesn't there need to be a really valid reason for a visa to just be cancelled out of the blue? Wouldn't someone have to break the (immigration/labour or otherwise) law? Or shouldn't there at least be severe circumstances? Because to be fair anyone could get arrested at any time for any crime and that can also terminate their employment. 

Or am I misinformed here on the rules of cancelling visas?


----------



## cu59105

And to keep nelly87 posts going.....

Wont the Immigration give you notice before you have to leave?? So you have time to give your employer notice and give them time to find a replacement?? Not sure what amount of time that is here but in the USA you give 2 weeks notice before you leave..

In my profession, retail, there is a high turnover anyway... so not having a perm visa, to me, doesnt seem fair... 

just my thoughts and after 3 months of looking and hearing "your visa is not what we are looking for" it is becoming personal and depressing... feeling very depressed.......


----------



## Dexter

> you name as the first problem that a temporary visa may be cancelled anytime, so investing in these people is a high risk for the business. I am not sure but doesn't there need to be a really valid reason for a visa to just be cancelled out of the blue?


Nelly... it is really not important to an employer how difficult and likely it is to get the visa cancelled. We are not immigration office specialists and we do not intend to analyze all regulations if we can simply pick up someone with either PR or citizenship. In case of partner/spouse visa the situation is simple. If your relationship ends, your visa gets cancelled too and you are sent back home within a matter of days. In case of PR or citizen ending relationship does not matter in terms of eligiblity for employment. With student visa - when a student breaks 20 hours per week limit or 80% attendance, visa may get cancelled on spot. This is all too risky...

There is also one more factor related to temporary visas. Their holders may not necesserily plan on staying in Australia permanently. This is actually quite common for them not to and it has been my experience. It is less likely occurence for spouse visa but common for Working Holiday and Student.

From employers perspective it is really irrelevant how much time in advance visa holder needs to be notified about their cancellation. Whether it is 1 day, 1 week or 1 month, in the end you lose your employee. All funds invested in that person are wasted. You need to hire someone new, train them again, spend money on adjusting the team to them and them to the team...

I spent 2 years and 3 months on student visa in Australia and then about 3 months on temporary bridging visa. During that time nobody wanted to talk to me about permanent employment, not even part time. I got a few casual jobs, a temporary contract and this is how I had to go. After getting PR it took me a few months to get permanent full time - mainly because I wanted to go for something with nice salary.


----------



## Boboa

I agree with Dexter. Unfortunately if you are on temporary visa it is much harder to obtain employment. I have also seen how much companies pay recruitment agencies and I'm not surprised at all why they are cautious. The fee can range from 3 months salary to on years pay depending on "calibre" of the candidate. I find that ridiculous and an absolute ripoff. However if the company is to pay that, naturally they would want to safeguard themselves with someone who would stay. 

That said it is not impossible to find a job when you are on temp visa. Register with temping agencies. Once you get your first break it is much easier to find the next job. 
Switch and mix your strategy. Go for non traditional roles, example one of my friends who used to work in retail, couldn't find a job here for over 8 months. She switch to gardening worked in gardening for 3 months and now she got a temp role with MYER. She has been with them for 6 months now and they extended it for another 6 months. But she is eyeing a role in Westfield already! Obviously you need to adjust your resume.


----------



## cu59105

Ok so you are saying adjust your resume?? Any hints on that??
I have worked for 10 years with a large company in the US.. I loved my job and didnt plan on leaving but ... things happen... 10 years , 3 different departments jewelry, ladies clothes and cosmetics. I am use to working and having a hard time just sitting..
Any ideas on places that need volunteering anywhere???


----------



## Boboa

SEEK Volunteer - Bringing Volunteers and Organisations seeking them together. is a good place to start. Remember Australia is very much about networking. Volunteering is a good way to meet and "know" people. You can approach some of organizations directly - Salvation Army, Cancer Council to name a few.

Another options is to "adjust " you résumé. As discussed above, since the employment market is so heavily regulated, employers are quite careful in selecting employees. For example if you apply for a lower level job - "for time being" - downgrade that resume. No need to lie, honesty is important, just withhold some information. Example a bachelors degree holder might not be selected for a lower role. Idea is they will be overqualified and get bored quickly - i.e. employer will lose this candidate and have to look for someone else. IMHO, Australian employers prefer to train someone rather to have someone leave a job in six months. A little bit underqualfied candidate, might get better response than overqualified one. Everyone knows a person is more motivated when they learn something new on the job.

Other option is to target similar sector I worked in. Example if worked in high end jeweler store? I would give Pitt street, Sydney a stroll (or any similar street in any other capital), note down all the high-end stores from Gucci to Tiffanies and apply either in store or online . Sometimes having a chat to manager in store is a fantastic opportunity to showcase yourself. Even if there is no role, I would send my resume. Sometimes there is a need for employee but the organization doesnt start the process due to all the costs involved.
Another option would be to broaden the search area. When we work at certain job we usually have to do something which doesn't directly relate to that job. Example procurement/purchase management, supplier negotiations/customer service are all more or less related to retail industry and can be something worth applying for.


----------



## cu59105

Thanks!! lots to think about ..
The closest shop here is Meyers.. many departments and all in one place..and throw in food to the mix...LOL!! We could boast "one stop shopping" and you could fill up your tank on the way out...
I will look into helping out anywhere ....I am trained in customer service... 10 years of "the customer comes first" and I love helping people ..
thanks for the advice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holly

If I were you (and perhaps you already have done this) I would be canvassing every store near to you in person, ask to meet the manager (or return when they will be there).
if you have a local shopping centre there are usually plenty of clothing, jewelry and cosmetic shops inside them

Chat them up, dazzle them with your personality haha be available to work any shifts, anytime, and be willing to take a casual position at first (then your visa situation will have even less relevance) more hours might become available later. OR already being employed might make you more attractive to other employers.

And if you don't get any responses, go back once a month, every month. (even if you have already left your resume - if they don't have any openings they will just throw the resume out usually, you need to be lucky enough to walk in the same week that something comes up!)


----------



## Nelly87

Thanks so much everyone, but especially Dexter, for your answers. I guess with my background it feels unfair (I worked at a callcenter for 3 years during college back home and watched many natives come and go in a matter of weeks) but it in actuality is still very understandable.

I will literally do any work - fulltime, parttime, temporary, one month, six months, easy work, hard work, office work (copies/archiving), sales, anything... and yet I keep getting rejected every time; either because I have a 6 month limit while I'm on my Working Holiday Visa or because of other reasons... they always find a reason I suppose, and a good one, too. Like I said it just seems most unfair to me because I have first hand seen how people come and go in some sectors and I have never been like that and yet I am the one getting treated like a liability. However that is a personal and emotional argumentation, and it doesn't really count in reality I know. 

Someday  I am getting sick and tired of sitting at home though.


----------



## cu59105

Nelly87, I am right there with you .. pulling my hair out trying to keep busy..stressin over the visa, finding a job, missing my family back home , not many friends here.. it is hard to handle all this..
Talking about it helps and if you want to vent or talk send me a message and I will listen..


----------



## Dexter

Nelly, temporary work is usually available for call centres or telemarketing or other sales.

Have a look at the links below and try to apply

SEEK - Sales Consultants Job in Sydney

SEEK - Sales Call Centre Consultant Job in Sydney

SEEK - Field Sales Representative Job in Sydney

SEEK - Call Centre, Outbound Sales - $25ph + comms- Start Monday 10th April Job in Sydney


----------



## anais

Hi all,

I am in Australia on spouse visa. When I first got to Melbourne, I was extremly lucky and got a full time job-trainee position. I didn't care if I am overqualified for that positon and was still applying for other jobs suitable for my qualification but no answers. 

I also downgraded my resume, don't think I would get that job with bachelor degree inside. It's been a great start for me, especially because english isn't my first language, so my accent got much better, so that aussies can understand me.

I would suggest that you apply for trainee position (but not the ones where you have to complete a certificate) before you get something else.


----------



## Nelly87

Dexter said:


> Nelly, temporary work is usually available for call centres or telemarketing or other sales.
> 
> Have a look at the links below and try to apply
> 
> SEEK - Sales Consultants Job in Sydney
> 
> SEEK - Sales Call Centre Consultant Job in Sydney
> 
> SEEK - Field Sales Representative Job in Sydney
> 
> SEEK - Call Centre, Outbound Sales - $25ph + comms- Start Monday 10th April Job in Sydney


Thank you, but I am in the Melbourne suburbs  I've noticed Sydney has quite a few more opportunities that would suit temporary visas and/or immigrants, or is that just in my imagination?


----------



## Boboa

Nelly87 said:


> Thank you, but I am in the Melbourne suburbs  I've noticed Sydney has quite a few more opportunities that would suit temporary visas and/or immigrants, or is that just in my imagination?


Hi Nelly,

Sydney is more of an "international " city, there a lot backpackers in Sydney and they do get jobs. 
I'm quite sure there are similar opportunities in Melbourne. The city is only a bit smaller than Sydney, and I can imagine it will be harder to get a job, but not impossible. 
Did you try temp hire agencies like Julia Ross?


----------



## DanP

*Good Luck!*

Hey!

I'm in a slightly different position, where I studied on a student visa, got a 485 and have just gotten my 820 (21 months away from the 801).

I studied a very specialised degree which had no employment prospects (they've actually taken it off of the skilled occupations list, as there is no future in Australia doing this job) but just signed up with a temping agency (Dixon Appointments), and was hooked up with a 2 month contract in customer service in a government job. This was July 2010.

As other people have said, it's all about getting your foot in the door.

Anyway, I went from being a temp with a recruitment agent (who didn't care about my visa status), to getting a permanent contract with the state government, to applying for and getting a much better job in the same department.

Anyway, long story short, go the temping agents and let them know that while you can't tick the permanent resident box, you aren't going anywhere but you are interested in X,Y,Z. Consider accepting a job that you would normally think you are way above if it's in an interesting field, because it may take you to where you want to be.

Anyway, that's my two cents. Best of luck.

D


----------



## srishti rai

*hello*

hi all , 
i am just wondering how can i get visa from Australia i don't have anyone in Australia . at the moment i am working in Dubai . i want to work in AUS
i have tired to apply visa but seem like i am failed


----------



## priyav21

This is a good analysis. I have a general question about this and I hope someone can answer.

I am on visa 475 regional sponsored skilled migration visa. It requires 12 months of employment during 24 months of stay for applying to PR. Does duration of temporary contract jobs or trainee jobs count for 12 months of employment?



Dexter said:


> Because your visa is not permanent. I am an employer myself and I am reluctant to hire temporary visa holders regardless their skills, experience and qualifications. Their visa may be cancelled anytime and once it is, I lose an employee immediately. This is high risk for my business - each employee costs money and not only you pay them but you also invest in their development. Same story about student visa
> 
> Try looking for temporary contracts/temporary employment. Sooner or later you will find something that will give you work. I did that when I was on briding visa in Australia and it worked. There are heaps of temporary offers on seek and careerone. And if you see "residency requirements - PR or citizen" - try applying anyway. Some of these websites offer this setting and something needs to be selected. Most companies select PR and citizen as standard.


----------



## priyav21

Is it easy to find jobs in regional areas of Australia than in the big cities such as Perth?


----------



## fenella

Hi all,
I am planning to go to melbourne on a dependent visa because my husband is going to take a master degree in ICT at swinburne univ. I have skill in makeup artist and fashion design. My question is, can i work at makeup retail or fashion retail in department store without australian certificate (especially makeup retail)? Does anyone know how much difference at salary between makeup retail and fashion retail?

Another question, how about the casual job opportunities in melbourne (I'm willing to take any casual jobs for a stepping stone at first)? 

Hoping to get some answers from any of you ^^


----------



## kteowee

Hi Roshini,

I am facing the same problem too, I have all the working experience and qualifications. I am on bridging visa with no work restriction, and yet was told by few companies and recruitment company they only want to hire people with PR status for the permanent position. As they said bridging visa can be cancelled anytime, which I think it is silly. They suggested me to apply for casual or part time position. Suggest you to try doing some volunteering work just to break into job market, as that helps to earn some creditability for the cv. I was advised by job placement company (serena russo) go to centrelink to request them to connect you with the job placement company like Job ORS or Serena Russo on volunteer basis, and use the job search facility. They can do so although I am not entitle for centrelink benefits. Which I am going to do so tomorrow hopefully.

Good Luck,



roshini said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is having problems finding work on a spouse visa? I am married to a Kiwi and can live and work up to 5 years in Australia with no work restrictions. However, most companies and recruitment agencies are turning me down saying that I need to be a PR or an Australian Citizen for some jobs. I think this is ridiculous! I am qualified and experienced like every one else and it's silly to think that the Australia Govt is issuing spouse visas but it's pointless if people like me can't work!
> 
> Is anyone else going through a similar problem like me? Please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Dexter

> Does duration of temporary contract jobs or trainee jobs count for 12 months of employment?


Not sure about trainee but as for contract/temp - if they have full time working hours, they definitely count.

I think Immigration Office could give you some more info on it. Give them a call and I am sure they will be able to answer.


----------



## brianK88

Dexter said:


> Not sure about trainee but as for contract/temp - if they have full time working hours, they definitely count.
> 
> I think Immigration Office could give you some more info on it. Give them a call and I am sure they will be able to answer.


I agree with Dexter, 
Call the Immigration Office , their advice can be of help


----------



## kteowee

Dear All,

After all these months of searching for job under bridging visa A, I finally got a job and now working for one of the local council as a customer service consultant in Victoria, full time casual and am now going through 3 weeks paid training for my job. 
What a relief.. All you people out there, don't let rejection let you down, keep applying for job and don't give up. For me, every rejections inspire to apply for more job. 

Good luck


----------



## kieu

Hi everyone,

i have working visa till end of 2013 with my husband and we will plan to apply for PR. i had moved to Australia in Jun'12. I am Vietnamese with speaking Vietnamese and English well and I am looking for Accounting & Finance/ Admistration job in Melbourne or Geelong. I gradudated and worked 9 years in Accounting & Finance for global company in Viet Nam. I have experiences payable, recievable, payroll accounts and prepare Financial Statement.I aslo manage Fixed Assets,Tax reports, work with external Auditors for Government compliance

Highly appreciate if someone gives me networking or recruitment for Accounting & Finance/ Admistration job in Melbourne or Geelong.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Aineko

In my opinion, although it seems logical from the employers' point of view, argument 'your visa can be cancelled any time' is not valid. Put it this way, anyone can get sick any time. Yet we do not ask women to take genetic test to see what's the status of their BRCA genes. A belief that, say, my relationship is more likely to end than someone with a citizenship getting some pretty bad disease (or committing a crime - I know, horrible examples, but just making a point) is simply nothing more than a prejudice . 
However, to my surprise, I found out that employers do not really care (at least the ones I dealt with). I dealt with 4 employers in my job search while on a provisional residency and took a job with one of them. All they were interested in was if they would need to do something about me getting PR. When I explained that that wasn't a case, they were fine with that. Recruiters, on the other hand, care greatly.


----------



## newinoz

i would quite agree with aineko.
for a qualified job, it is usually a pain for an employer to find the right guy, with the skills, who is nice to work with, dont make problems etc....
so if your visa allows you to work, i dont see why they would reject you.
anyway how many people stay more than 2 years in the same position in 2012 ? how many on pr/citizenship quit their job after less than 2 years ?
it is not too relevant to not consider you if you will potentially stay less than 2 years.
however for the recruiters, they are paid a fat cheque to get THE best candidate. assuming that you may have to leave the country for good in 2 years probably doesnt make you THE best candidate to introduce to the employer.
what dexter comments amazes me, and it is a bit hard for me to believe it works that way in aus. As in my experience in fr (as an engineer in a big high tech company), they dont invest in trainings for you, the first little mistake you do (even if you have been there for over a year), you're out without negociation, and in my industry, a looot of workers are actually foreigners. my colleagues i asked to have a 1 year working visa that will be renewed like 8 times before getting "just" a 10 years working visa. that sounds quite a complete opposite to aus way of thinking.
i wonder how true what dexter comments is.
anyway, i know some migrants on partner visa who got a permanent job not too long after moving in, some in big companies. i even have a friend who got a perm job offer without even having any visa.


----------



## Bibbs

I'm an Aussie, my wife is on a spouse visa.

She found work before I did.

Infact she found a job before we arrived.


----------



## d3javu96

Just apply and leave out your civil status details out, unless asked. Usually it is assumed you have the work rights and so forth. But when asked during interview you have to be honest.


----------



## daphsta

anais said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in Australia on spouse visa. When I first got to Melbourne, I was extremly lucky and got a full time job-trainee position. I didn't care if I am overqualified for that positon and was still applying for other jobs suitable for my qualification but no answers.
> 
> I also downgraded my resume, don't think I would get that job with bachelor degree inside. It's been a great start for me, especially because english isn't my first language, so my accent got much better, so that aussies can understand me.
> 
> I would suggest that you apply for trainee position (but not the ones where you have to complete a certificate) before you get something else.


Hi anais,

I agree that an employer wouldn't hire someone who is over qualified for the position. Just out of curiosity, what sort of qualification did you reveal then and also did you state all your work experience or omit some?


----------



## PallaviA

hi,
i understand that..I m too sailing in the same boat. Was really excited to join my husband and thought that i will also help him,but after coming here i feel i am becoming a burden to him,he doesn't say that,but he started doing two jobs and when he comes home he will be so tired,and i also feel guilty within because whole day i am sitting at home and doing nothing but just applying for job,with no single response. Sometimes i can't face him coz i m ashamed of myself,i feel i am so damn unlucky to him not able to help him in anyway. Totally lost my confidence.


----------



## anais

daphsta said:


> Hi anais,
> 
> I agree that an employer wouldn't hire someone who is over qualified for the position. Just out of curiosity, what sort of qualification did you reveal then and also did you state all your work experience or omit some?


Hi,

I wrote in my resume that I have only high school. I didn't state all my work experience from overseas and I mentioned my volunteer work I did in Australia when I was on tourist visa. I think that helps as well.


----------



## harvianz

find work with visa is easy
u know


----------



## harvianz

find work with visa is easy
u know


----------



## daphsta

harvianz said:


> find work with visa is easy
> u know


Really?? How easy?


----------



## dicklittle

I am in situation where was going to apply for offshore visa for long term girlfriend now and move to Australia in august 2014. We been living together 2 years 3months at the moment. I am now toying with waiting until we been living together 3 years then applying onshore in the attempt to get her immediate pr . From reading this post it may be worth it


----------



## v.shyam16

Hello Everyone,

I am also facing same problem to find a job under spouse visa (subclass 309). Not even considering my application or getting an interview. Does anyone had any luck in getting a job in Aus under spouse visa ??


----------



## Dexter

> I am not sure but doesn't there need to be a really valid reason for a visa to just be cancelled out of the blue? Wouldn't someone have to break the (immigration/labour or otherwise) law? Or shouldn't there at least be severe circumstances? Because to be fair anyone could get arrested at any time for any crime and that can also terminate their employment.


Yes but it does not change much. All these visas (student, sponsorship 457 etc) are temporary. You don't even need to get them cancelled - they just expire and upon their expiry the employee needs to either apply for a new one or go back home.

From employer's perspective it does not really matter what an employee needs to do to get their visa cancelled. What counts is that it is temporary - not permanent. Hence the increased risk levels.



> just my thoughts and after 3 months of looking and hearing "your visa is not what we are looking for" it is becoming personal and depressing... feeling very depressed.......


Don't look for jobs labeled as "full time" or "poart time" - they are unreachable unless you are a PR or a citizen. Apply for "Casual" or "temporary", possibly "contract" - this is where your chance is. You will avoid frustration which I also went through when I moved to Australia and got rejected numerous times for almost 6 months due to being a student visa holder.


----------



## Theoilman

I get the idea from this thread that the difficulty to find a job is about employers worrying about you possibly leaving, and so is mostly for those on the temporary partner visa, and that once you have the permanent visa you will have an equal chance- am I correct?


----------



## Dexter

Permanent visa and local experience and references will make you equal with everyone else.


----------



## CaliKL

I am currently in Australia and have been applying for jobs. I am a bit confused: As a current 820 holder, I'm considered as a "TR" correct? How do I respond to enquires of "Citizen/PR vs current work/student visa" 820 doesn't fall into either category? 

Also many of the application forms require me to input the visa expiry date, for the 820 it is indefinite (until a decision as been reached on the outstanding application for Partner visa). So what to do in that situation?

Also should I be using my name as listed in Passport/visa grant letter - even through I now go by my married name? I still don't know how or why the Immigration office hasn't changed/updated my last name, even through I provided evidence of the name change (on marriage certificate). 

Insight/help appreciated.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi all,

Thank you guys for the information in this thread. It would be a great help for me since I am just starting a life with my fiance 

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## jinw

Hi, i was in a similar position and found that only smaller companies will be willing to take you in. It is rather ridiculous given that they don't look further beyond your visa label when considering.


----------



## Ria

Lemme tell you..reading all thats been said on this thread is certainly making me nervous..
Im a 309 holder and will be moving to Melb later this July. I have actually started to look for jobs eversince i got the grant in March. I looked on seek.com n many others..i wanted to know what are available out there.
I was working on a residential building management and i also have experience in hotel industry and im multilingual.
So obviously i looked on those area..what i found was that often the title of the job you know is not exactly the same as what they are in Aus. And that could be misleading and frustrating. So i tried to look up other areas and really looked at the role of the job instead of the title.
In short, im really looking forward now to tackle those jobs ive shortlisted and send out my resumes, which also need tweaking to customize the market in Aus.
Does anyone have any advice on signing up to an agency, temp agency, or would you suggest on getting it done yourselves?
Thank you for this and good luck to us all !!


----------



## cu59105

I am still looking for work. Looked when I had my bridging visa with work rights and it was thank you but your visa is not what we are looking for . Now I have my 820 visa ( had since Nov 2012)and I have put in apps for anything in retail. I have 10 years with a large company in the USA. I have had so many rejection letters that I just cant take another one. A year and a half of looking and putting in apps.  Looking for work in hard. I am so ready to just give up and move back to the USA.( I know my old company would hire me back in a heartbeat). I just dont get it. I am depressed and dont want to read anymore employment ads. One more rejection letter will send me over the edge and packing. I am tired and frustrated.


----------



## missmontie

Ria said:


> what i found was that often the title of the job you know is not exactly the same as what they are in Aus. And that could be misleading and frustrating. So i tried to look up other areas and really looked at the role of the job instead of the title.


I found exactly the same, you're right, the job titles are not like the UK either. My advice would be the same, read every job description.



Ria said:


> Does anyone have any advice on signing up to an agency, temp agency, or would you suggest on getting it done yourselves?


I can't remember if I read this somewhere in this forum, but someone advised to call the recruitment consultant / company before hand. I have done this and I have found this to be very helpful, as it allows you to build rapport, which a CV doesn't do.

Another suggestion is to offer in your cover letter an initial Skype interview if you are not yet in Australia and remember to say that you have TR / PR!

If anyone wants help with CV's PM me. If you are finding it hard, just remember everything you went through and the wait of getting your visa in the first place - if you got through that, you can get through this and find something - good luck!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Guys,

I am still looking for work since last month. Although I have been hired but the problems are the areas too far from Werribee. Anyway, it might appear that the visa type plays a major role when being hired for work.

I am using seek.com to find positions but most of them are so technical that you cannot measure up with the permanent residents. But we are now in Australia, I dont think God will put us in if we will not succeed in this country. Don't lose hope and it will be over soon!

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## daphsta

If you have the right skills, visa status will be the last thing the employer will look at. Most of the jobs that I have interviewed for only asked about my visa status at the very end of the interview. I am on a TR partner visa by the way


----------



## Ria

*dont give up...*

Hei y'all..wanted to update on work stuff..i am working at the moment, part time, mon to thu..now the way i got this job is also thanks to my partner..i sort of tag along with him when he was on visit to one of his client and then introduced me etc and then it sort of rolled from there..the pay isnt too bad either..i was worried at first n sort of put out by all the stories here but everything workout at the end...so the moral of the story is do not give up...


----------



## kieu

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am still looking for work since last month. Although I have been hired but the problems are the areas too far from Werribee. Anyway, it might appear that the visa type plays a major role when being hired for work.
> 
> I am using seek.com to find positions but most of them are so technical that you cannot measure up with the permanent residents. But we are now in Australia, I dont think God will put us in if we will not succeed in this country. Don't lose hope and it will be over soon!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AngeliquePrince


 I also look for Finance and Accounting job in Geelong or Melbourne CBD. I just study CPA. Hope that another door will open. If someone has recruitment related to Finance and Accounting, please send me.Thanks

Cheers


----------



## rebeccaf

I don't know, but I think it's more than that- I have pr, no accent, and I have been having trouble too. I'm on other forums and plenty of citizens are having trouble getting work now. Might be the...economy.


----------



## Niki76

*Same issue*

Hi Roshini,

Have you been lucky in job hunting since Aug 2013?
I have the same problem as i am on a spouse bridging visa.
I sent in resumes; part time and fulltime jobs, but no reply at all.
It's sad, isn't it?


----------



## wishful

Hi Everyone,
About to lose hope after 5 months of looking for an IT job in SEEK, but thankfully, I finally got an offer here in Melbourne and will be starting next week.

Sent my resume to almost a hundred postings, received a dozen callbacks, and just a couple of interviews. IT job market might be on a downturn but perseverance (and ironically, a good amount of luck) will prevail.


----------



## Niki76

Hi Wishful,

Congratulations on finding a job!!
That's certainly very good news 
Good luck in your new job!

Hugs!


----------



## ahbee

scarlettku said:


> hi all,
> I have the same situation here. I have 7 years experience as a manager and not able to find a suitable job for months. I guess the main problem is that I am still on a bridging visa (with no work restrictions). My friends from EY said they have a lot of TR working there, maybe some of you can try.


Wonder have you got a job yet ?


----------



## luke_Bran

Hi All

I would have to agree with Dexter regarding the HR requirements when employing staff members. I currently work in health and depending on the job unfortunately cull all applicants who do not currently have a PR or citizenship. 

Before I go much further, let me say that I can understand both sides. My boyfriend is currently waiting on his working visa to come here and being an unskilled worker I have concerns for him getting employment. 

However under my manager’s cap and my general experience there is a greater risk of an employee leaving early on in their employment to explore or find a better job. The other issue is the short-term employment of six months is not conducive and we currently cannot accept any more staff on 457 Visa’s. This makes employing transient workers an unnecessary risk. 

The whole recruitment process is not cheap, especially when you break it down and think about the costs involved:
-	Advertising 
-	Culling (3 separate panel members to cull)
-	Interview (same 3 panel members to interview) 
-	Culling again (same 3 panel members to re-cull) 
-	Reference checks 
-	Medical checks (payment of the doctor and for the check; blood tests/X-Rays etc)
-	Registration and insurance checks

Once a decision has been made and a job offered and accepted, more costs are involved: 
-	Facility wide orientation 
-	Supernumerary time for orientation to specific department and processes
-	Follow up with immunisations 

My other concern is in the amount of applications I generally receive (which can number in the 100's). Theses contain mostly generic CV’s. It is interesting to read through some CV’s and note that all of them have a very similar writing style and all have had between 7-10 years experience working in the field. It is then disheartening to find out that a number of the applicants have actually over exaggerated their abilities and are not suitable for the position without significant training at an additional cost. My advice here, is that if English is your second language, do not use an agency to write you CV, try and personalize it as best as possible.

However in saying all this, I completely understand your frustration in attempting to find employment and the few times that I have actually been 'allowed' to employ people on working visa's I have found them to be generally hard workers and committed to doing the best job possible. 

Good luck with your job hunting and my advice is similar to many others, stick with temporary contracts in small companies or businesses, as you will have more of a chance gaining a position.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

My wife is currently in a bridging visa. What does she put when it asks for expiry date of her visa?

It doesn't have one.


----------



## norman

I'm also in Healthcare recruitment, though we do have several opportunities that offer the 457 employer sponsored visa. These though are generally in specialist registered nurse roles, and the majority are in private hospitals. 

I do agree with luke_Bran though on the issue of generic applications - and these include mostly overseas nurses who apply for every vacancy going, regardless of specialisation - and they always have the required number of years' experience. 

TBH, if I get multiple applications from the same person, they usually end up in the bin. 

On the other hand, I get lots of applications from very good overseas trained candidates, and many of these are placed successfully.

Apologies if I've gone off thread here, just wanted to agree with luke_Bran that it can be very frustrating for Recruiters and it must be increasingly so for people checking visa applications.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

You would think my wife should get a job. She is applying for a Partner Visa onshore. She is on a bridging visa with full working rights. She has graduated from accounting at masters level. Did some previous work at a restaurant doing customer service. Did two volunteer jobs for university while at university. Averaged a distinction in her master course. Her English is very very sound. Quite good actually. 

She hasn't put her visa status to some applications because they didn't ask, but she will inform them of such at any job interviews.

Surely she should be able to get a job since she has an Australian degree and going for partner visa so wants to be in Australia in the long term.


----------



## sueellson

I would also suggest that you do some voluntary work so that you get some Australian experience, people get to know you and then will refer you on to other opportunities.

Sue Ellson
Newcomers Network


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

i totally agree with the perseverance to find a job, I have gotten a job since last year as a permanent employee. Guess more faith and by being positive reviewing resume details can pay off. Good luck to all who are still applying.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Bridging Visas do not have an expiry date. What do we put down when a form asks for a visa expiry date in date format?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi thesmoothsuit,

I believe you can put in there indefinite stay since you will be presenting or your wife will be presenting a copy of her visa upon request of the employers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Swittsexxy22

roshini said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is having problems finding work on a spouse visa? I am married to a Kiwi and can live and work up to 5 years in Australia with no work restrictions. However, most companies and recruitment agencies are turning me down saying that I need to be a PR or an Australian Citizen for some jobs. I think this is ridiculous! I am qualified and experienced like every one else and it's silly to think that the Australia Govt is issuing spouse visas but it's pointless if people like me can't work!
> 
> Is anyone else going through a similar problem like me? Please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks!


Same here Roshni,

I have been here in Australia for 9 months,used to be working as admin assistant in a perfume manufacturing co.in Dubai for 3 years before I came here.Since Sept 2013,i have been looking online and in person for job,even at maccas!Until now no luck at all.Applied for Kmart in person yesterday and I hope this time they will give me a chance.


----------



## jessicam

My PMV visa hasn't expired yet but I have the bridging visa since I've applied for the partner 801/820. I had an interview with a recruitment firm recently and indicated my bridging visa grant number leaving the expiry date blank.


----------



## img68

I think in Australia there is also a age problem: if you are around or over 40 it's very difficult to get a job in the sector you have been working for years. It's a pity I gave up my good job to come over here and now all my long experience and skills are useless. 
I am very depressed.


----------



## consensual

Age wise is not the only issue. Skin color is also an issue when determine your pay level. My experience tells me if you are non white and with same level of experience/qualifications, you should be happy to get 75% of what those white are earning in professional field. This is shit unfair but l think no one dare to voice it out openly in fear of being penalized by the job market here which is prominent white. But again the funny thing is when things are shit wrong, the cheap Labour immigrants seems to be the better choice to hire to solve the mess. Bunch of hypocritical culture here.


----------



## img68

consensual said:


> Bunch of hypocritical culture here.


I am an old "white" immigrant: everyone is praising me for the quality of my work, when they exploit me for free on volunteer jobs (i noticed that I work harder and much better than the australians), but not good enough if I want to be fairly payed. Double standards (read hypocrisy) seem to be very common here, behind the smiling faces.


----------



## consensual

My interpretation of hiring local white with less skillset, experience and qualifications to champion a team of highly skilled migrant after this bunch of imported skill migrant was used to fix the mess created by locals is a true example of hypocrisy in work culture in Australia. This in my definition on how racist this country is practicing. Trust me on the punishment of the job market is very true because if you just as saying your dissastifactory thoughts in your job place, the next thing will happen to you is cultural unfit and you are having bad attitude that makes you facing high magnitude of issue which the cost is all on you. You will feel your next jobs would suffer because your previous "highly integrity" employer will show you hospitality.. of Australia. 


Seriously, l would not trust in the company fair work policy here which was published within this country and "well" misunderstood by the whole world.


----------



## aussiesteve

consensual said:


> My interpretation of hiring local white with less skillset, experience and qualifications to champion a team of highly skilled migrant after this bunch of imported skill migrant was used to fix the mess created by locals is a true example of hypocrisy in work culture in Australia. This in my definition on how racist this country is practicing. Trust me on the punishment of the job market is very true because if you just as saying your dissastifactory thoughts in your job place, the next thing will happen to you is cultural unfit and you are having bad attitude that makes you facing high magnitude of issue which the cost is all on you. You will feel your next jobs would suffer because your previous "highly integrity" employer will show you hospitality.. of Australia.
> 
> Seriously, l would not trust in the company fair work policy here which was published within this country and "well" misunderstood by the whole world.


I think you need a personal attitude check. Your own prejudices may be the reason you are having problems! My wife , an Asian, came here on a PMV and found work immediately. She was qualifed as a Chemical engineer, however as her qualifications were not recognized here she worked packing fish while she studied nursing.
She is proud of what she achieved and of being an Australian, so much so she sponsored her nephew and his wife both engineers, to come to Australia, they have also prospered, and while working and raising 2 children have found the time to complete their Masters Degrees. All of them say the same thing, they love Australia because no one is hung up on class or privilege, or the notion that one person is superior to another.


----------



## consensual

To be fair to myself, l am working through the "attitude" situation and it does gets much better over time. I worked hard under bad situation and keep going when situation are not ideal. Hope that fill a little gap on my "attitude" question. 
I had no problem working with white and non white back at my home country. I truly recognize people right's to think in certain things certain way but life is really too short for certain bastard to change in this world and their own problem translated to other people so called "attitude" issue. The more serious version of such issue can be considered white pride, discrimination, bullying, racist and etc. l am honestly recognized Australia is getting better and going in the right direction in the aspect of society fairness but I really think this process needs to set at higher important/priority.


----------



## Wonderer

It is in my hope my comments are not biased, but I believe consensual's opinions are valid. I have been in Australia for over 6 years with no hope in the horizon in all aspects, i.e. career, family, friendships, hobbies, etc, and, although I may sound negative, I would leave back to America if I could, trust me, but I have no way to return there at this point.

My experiences correlate a lot with those members' bad experiences trying to integrate to the Australian system. Menial jobs, corruption in the education system, nepotism and bigotry. It is very easy to get labeled in here for an 'attitude' or any other element; many times it is better to just keep quiet. It is important for us immigrants to understand that locals will always have the preference in any aspect, i.e. jobs, housing. We immigrants come in 2nd or 3rd place by default - this inflates the ego of the locals who lack of solid skills, sometimes. Sometimes I am talked as an ignorant. Just last Sunday a South African was second guessing my communication skills after living in English speaking countries for over 15 years. I think he is deteriorating mentally, so I decided to 'let this go'.

Now, aussiesteve made a good point about her partner. I am not in this forum to initiate arguments or such. I can say that Asians have an easier transition to integrate to the system due to longstanding networks being Chinese, Korean, Japanese and / or other. They only hire people of their own background and are very alienating towards people of other background, yet they claim Australians are racist. In my current, well-known institution, many low admin jobs are ran by people of Chinese background with surnames such as Wong, Chu, Zhang, Lee, and such. The higher level jobs are ran by local Australians, which makes me feel safer. The supermarkets are ran by people of Indian background, so expect their sub-systems of corruption and 'cast' to alienate you further. Yet, they claim Australians are racist.

There are amazing things about this country that you could not experience anywhere else in the world, such as a laidback style. Not to think of the real discrimination that occurs in Asian countries or in the Middle East! I think many of us have high expectations of the lifestyles that this country offers to be similar to the lifestyles we once had in our previous countries. 

I was just starting my career in the U.S. when I moved here after being swayed by the government propaganda that the pasture on this side is greener. Many people asked me if I researched further, but all I can research is what is in the Internet, which many times is not true. I correlate with the member img68. He is of 'white' background, but this place is just like the U.S. in the 50's. If you are not too old, you are too fat. If you are not overqualified, you lack local experience. This stigma is too similar to the tall poppy syndrome of the culture. Other countries just give you the 'fair go' no matter what.


----------



## aussiesteve

Wonderer said:


> It is in my hope my comments are not biased, but I believe consensual's opinions are valid.
> .


I note that you both indicate difficulty in obtain employment. I don't wish to belittle or insult either of you, but if your applications for employment are written in the same style of English as your posts then the problem rests with you.
I am the first to admit that English is extremely difficult to master, but simple errors such as mixing tenses and genders must reflect badly on you in a resume.
My wife ( who isn't Chinese by the way ) was educated in English for 8 years both secondary and tertiary, however upon arriving here she undertook classes in English as a second language, she benefited greatly from the experience, I would commend them to you.


----------



## Wonderer

aussiesteve said:


> I note that you both indicate difficulty in obtain employment. I don't wish to belittle or insult either of you, but if your applications for employment are written in the same style of English as your posts then the problem rests with you.
> I am the first to admit that English is extremely difficult to master, but simple errors such as mixing tenses and genders must reflect badly on you in a resume.
> My wife ( who isn't Chinese by the way ) was educated in English for 8 years both secondary and tertiary, however upon arriving here she undertook classes in English as a second language, she benefited greatly from the experience, I would commend them to you.


No offense taken. I believe people must have a say. I would like to emphasize I am not on anyone's side.

It is a simple post in a forum; personally, I do not see the purpose in writing the post in an academic style. Nonetheless, this does not mean I cannot write a very sophisticated and professional CV and / or cover letter.

Yes. As your post mentions, I have had huge difficulties finding real employment. In fact, other recent immigrants I have met have difficulties finding jobs (including at some extent locals). The individuals I refer to have extensive knowledge of their relevant industries, and, in fact, some of them come from English speaking backgrounds, so language should not be an issue, at least for them. As I mentioned, it is the justification / judgment that one does not belong in here (including locals from ethnic background?).

I may disagree that communication skill is the 'main' factor in any one securing a job. I have met key people in different sectors who have either a very thick accent or a mid-level written English skills.

At the moment, I am very busy pursuing my 2nd Postgraduate degree. Once I finish it, I may consider taking those English as a second language.


----------



## aussiesteve

Wonderer said:


> No offense taken. I believe people must have a say. I would like to emphasize I am not on anyone's side.
> 
> It is a simple post in a forum; personally, I do not see the purpose in writing the post in an academic style. Nonetheless, this does not mean I cannot write a very sophisticated and professional CV and / or cover letter.
> 
> Yes. As your post mentions, I have had huge difficulties finding real employment. In fact, other recent immigrants I have met have difficulties finding jobs (including at some extent locals). The individuals I refer to have extensive knowledge of their relevant industries, and, in fact, some of them come from English speaking backgrounds, so language should not be an issue, at least for them. As I mentioned, it is the justification / judgment that one does not belong in here (including locals from ethnic background?).
> 
> I may disagree that communication skill is the 'main' factor in any one securing a job. I have met key people in different sectors who have either a very thick accent or a mid-level written English skills.
> 
> At the moment, I am very busy pursuing my 2nd Postgraduate degree. Once I finish it, I may consider taking those English as a second language.


That's great Wanderer, I wish you every success in your studies.


----------



## consensual

You totally bring this to the wrong context. In case you did not understand from my writing about professional and highly skilled wording l put in my post. I think English is a simple and easy to understand language compare to Chinese or even Indian. If you still think we are not confidence and not well English educated as professional who day in day out using mainly English for communication, this is only translated to the "hypocrite" culture here which trying to insult imported skill migrant. For your information, I do not have problem getting a job but the workplace "culture" is really sick here.


----------



## aussiesteve

consensual said:


> You totally bring this to the wrong context. In case you did not understand from my writing about professional and highly skilled wording l put in my post. I think English is a simple and easy to understand language compare to Chinese or even Indian. If you still think we are not confidence and not well English educated as professional who day in day out using mainly English for communication, this is only translated to the "hypocrite" culture here which trying to insult imported skill migrant. For your information, I do not have problem getting a job but the workplace "culture" is really sick here.


I am afraid I have no idea what you are trying to say, are you implying I am a hypocrite for suggesting your grammatical errors might be a hindrance to your employment?


----------



## Wonderer

aussiesteve said:


> I am afraid I have no idea what you are trying to say, are you implying I am a hypocrite for suggesting your grammatical errors might be a hindrance to your employment?


Hello All,

Sorry to make a comment here, but I agree with consensual. Regardless of her English abilities, I do understand the main point he / she is trying to make. I can analyse he / she wrote out of emotion while you are trying to provoke him / her further. Her emotions validate the point you may be (1) a ******* / bogan, (2) a local who has never traveled overseas (as I have true blue australian friends who really do not like people as yourself, (3) all of the above.

aussiesteve - I think she implied what your pressumptions were. Mate, if you really do not like immigrants. Do yourself a favor and write to your Congress / Parliament representative. I am sure there are qualified lawyers / solicitiors outhere who may be able to support your cause. You may consider hiring the services of an American one, even! So much, Australia depends on the military forces from the USA.

Do not take me wrong. I love so much this country that I even tried to enrol to the Army but I was not the "race" material.

Let's agree to disagree, ok?


----------



## Nelly87

Although I have no doubt that racism exists in Australia, I do not feel it should be seen as an equivalent to xenophobic hiring practices.

I appear caucasian (but my grandfather was Indonesian) and am dutch and my resume is at the bottom of the stack as much as everyone else's. They see my foreign name and do not even call or email me. That has nothing to do with the colour of my skin.

I am not saying racism isn't a problem. I'm saying all immigrants are at the back of the employment queue, black, white or purple.


----------



## aussiesteve

Wonderer said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry to make a comment here, but I agree with consensual. Regardless of her English abilities, I do understand the main point he / she is trying to make. I can analyse he / she wrote out of emotion while you are trying to provoke him / her further. Her emotions validate the point you may be (1) a ******* / bogan, (2) a local who has never traveled overseas (as I have true blue australian friends who really do not like people as yourself, (3) all of the above.
> 
> aussiesteve - I think she implied what your pressumptions were. Mate, if you really do not like immigrants. Do yourself a favor and write to your Congress / Parliament representative. I am sure there are qualified lawyers / solicitiors outhere who may be able to support your cause. You may consider hiring the services of an American one, even! So much, Australia depends on the military forces from the USA.
> 
> Do not take me wrong. I love so much this country that I even tried to enrol to the Army but I was not the "race" material.
> 
> Let's agree to disagree, ok?


If i valued you opinion I would feel insulted but I don't,so I'm not, Ok?


----------



## consensual

Typical Aussie who is ignorant.


----------



## Engaus

Typical Aussie? Seriously? Why do people feel the need to generalise an entire nationality!


----------



## rhirhi

consensual said:


> Typical Aussie who is ignorant.


 The only ignorant person here is you. If you really think Australia/Australians are as bad as you're trying to make out, please feel free to leave!


----------



## Bay56

Guys, go easy.

He's not ignorant, at least not by what I can judge from this page only. As hard as it is, most of us chose to come here. You don't just come and get benefits offered to you, there is nothing that you're entitled to when it comes to entering the workforce. While the job market is something where you will be heavily judged and everyone should get used to, making spelling mistakes or grammar mistakes within a post and claiming you can work as a 'highly skilled professional' will not land you that job. Almost always there will be more candidates than jobs offered and employers will be able to be as picky as they wish so they can hire the right people. There's nobody to complain to, the only thing you can do is perfect your skills/resume and try again. You've got someone offering you something (a job) and you meet their demands by offering the skills that you've got, once both interests align you score a job. It's not a matter of us 'stealing their jobs' or them being ignorant, it's just the tough nature of the labour market. If you get rejected, don't take it personal. Constructive criticism is what yields results in the end.


----------



## rhirhi

Bay56 said:


> Guys, go easy. He's not ignorant, at least not by what I can judge from this page only..


 Forgive me for not taking kindly to someone insinuating a 'typical Aussie' is ignorant.


----------



## Bay56

rhirhi said:


> Forgive me for not taking kindly to someone insinuating a 'typical Aussie' is ignorant.


In my laziness to quote people correctly, I probably did not get my point across with that post. In the end it is 2 am, and the World Cup is on so multitasking is pretty demanding 

The 'go easy, he's not ignorant' part was referring to people blaming aussiesteve for being ignorant. I was not defending the other person insinuating a typical Aussie bloke is an ignorant one. Apologies if I didn't state that clearly.

Anyway, the point I wanted to make was that regardless of what people say, the job market is unforgiving and there's no room for if's or but's. It's just the way it is, adapt and survive, applies to both domestic and foreign applicants.


----------



## img68

My personal experience with australians is extremely disappointing, not only from a job search point of view. I have been several times rejected and hurt, very subtly and in a very hypocritical way, despite all my efforts to adapt and integrate with the australians. All I can say is that I am very, very unhappy here and extremely depressed.

Anyway, my next move will be to change on my CV my foreign surname with the very Anglosaxon surname of my husband and thanks to my very young look (I am told I look 10 years younger than average female australian of my age) change the birthdate (!!!) and see the results 
Maybe I will get a phone call back, instead of those polite e-mails of rejection.


----------



## rhirhi

I can't pretend I'm not offended by these comments.....it surprises me the amount of people of here who quickly generalize. I am Australian and I would not consider myself a hypocrite or a racist. I have a clearly foreign last name and can't say I've experienced more than harmless jokes in regards to my name. 

While I acknowledge certain people may have a qualification in their previous country or even previous experience in that country it cannot be simply expected in every situation that you immigrate to a country and slide straight into a job. If Australians have to meet a certain standard, so does everyone else. If you want something in my opinion you have to work for it, and it that means re training then so be it. There is no free higher education in Australia, not even for Australians.

Fortunately for you, you do not have to continue being so unhappy, depressed and disappointed with Australia/Australians....no one is chaining you to Australia and you can leave at any time.


----------



## consensual

I was attacked by the "senior members" of this forum which I think does not allow the truth to be voiced out. 
I have been sensing this for some time now for this forum. 
The reputation from Australia if is really good as what Internet is said should be thankful to this bunch of people who might be paid to do the wonderful work.

Please stop to response to my post. I do not deserve to be KO for saying things in my mind. Bye bye.


----------



## Mish

img68 said:


> Anyway, my next move will be to change on my CV my foreign surname with the very Anglosaxon surname of my husband and thanks to my very young look (I am told I look 10 years younger than average female australian of my age) change the birthdate (!!!) and see the results
> Maybe I will get a phone call back, instead of those polite e-mails of rejection.


Maybe some of your problem is your resume. It doesn't sound like yout resume is Australianised as we don't have our date of birth on our resumes.

You also need to look at what is on your resume. As in if your degree is not recognised in Australia don't put it on the resume. If you have a degree and going for entry level jobs don't put your degree on the resume.


----------



## Mish

I just wanted to say maybe people should look at their resumes and make sure they are Australianised. We don't have date of birth, martial status, religion etc on our resume. 

My husband's resume has never had any of those things on his resume but he has a few different skills as soon as I changed his resume around he started getting all these phone calls! Also he can't change his surname because he is male lol.

Another option for people is to do a short course to help get employed in Australia. Also there are a few courses out there for temporary residents that you can do that falls under the certificate 3 guarantee program.


----------



## img68

rhirhi said:


> If Australians have to meet a certain standard, so does everyone else. If you want something in my opinion you have to work for it, and it that means re training then so be it. There is no free higher education in Australia, not even for Australians.
> 
> Fortunately for you, you do not have to continue being so unhappy, depressed and disappointed with Australia/Australians....no one is chaining you to Australia and you can leave at any time.


AH the warm welcoming style of the australians! 
Your answer is really reinforcing my bad experience on Australians.

I though this forum was a place to exchange freely opinions, that sometimes could be negative or angry or expression of frustration, since immigration and loneliness are a hard situation to bear. Immigrants are not allowed to be grumpy or angry or disappointed? Even when we feel depressed? 

About australian "standards": 
my husband sometimes has to interview applicants (with university degrees). Well, most of the CVs he received from the 100% australian education applicants were crap, poorly written, full of mistakes. He ended up by hiring a japanese applicant who had a japanese education and japanese experience... and was able to communicate in English better than the local counterparts! 
Clear example of equal opportunities for immigrants on workplace, little detail: my husband is 50% from US, and he was brought up there, so he has a different mindset. Unfortunately he can't hire me.

About my CV:
it has been written in a very professional standard and revised by someone in HR. No birthdate on my CV, of course, but the starting date of the work experience can tell a lot about your age! Anyway my remark was ironical and a bit cynical. I admit that my sense of humor could be weird.

Let's go back to my frustration: 
I am saying that I am very frustrated and angry and depressed because I am doing all my best to integrate here, with results that are less than zero. I came here with great curiosity, great respect and high expectations on Australia and Australians. I just can't find the key to be accepted by australians and the only truly friendly people are expats.

The work problem:
My age is a problem, my lack of australian experience is a problem, even if my international experience and skills would be a valuable asset in my sector. I tried volunteer work, I had to beg for volunteer jobs, where they asked for references in my country. Come on, let's be serious, references for organising events for charities, for free?? 

I am expressing all my frustration and what is the answer here: to go home?? 

I do wish I could. 
I am tired of being rejected, humiliated and left alone.

I have lived and worked in different countries in Europe and never ever had as much problems as in this country. I understand that this time the problem is mine: I do have different cultural and living standards and high expectations. I just can't adapt.


----------



## img68

Mish said:


> Another option for people is to do a short course to help get employed in Australia. Also there are a few courses out there for temporary residents that you can do that falls under the certificate 3 guarantee program.


Thank you for your suggestions. 
I had a look at TAFE courses, they are terribly expensive: are they worth it?
Are your referring to something else?


----------



## Mish

img68 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions.
> I had a look at TAFE courses, they are terribly expensive: are they worth it?
> Are your referring to something else?


Tafe may have them but they are specific certificate 3 guarantee courses and I know that cert 3 in community works is one and another in food prep. Where are you based? If in Brisbane I can pm you the name of the one in Brisbane that offers them.


----------



## Engaus

I don't feel it's fair to blame your hardships on "Australians". 
My partner has been here for close to two years and struggled to get a job in his field for 18months. He hasn't blamed "Australians" for this - he recognizes it's a bloody difficult market and that it's up to him to show the employer that he's better than the other 150 people who have applied. He has a typical "western" name and had an "austrslianised" resume.
If I went to India or Malaysia or anywhere else in the world I certainly wouldn't be blaming that countries people for me not being able to obtain a job!


----------



## Mish

The thing that everyone has to remember is that the job market is tough at the moment and everyone is having troubles getting jobs. I know of Australian citizens that have taken 6-9 montha to get jobs after completing uni.

The key is to keep going to never give up or lose hope.

The thing to also remember is not to compare yourself to someone else as each city is different. A person could apply for the same job with the same company in each capital city but only get an interview for 1 capital city. Each city is different and some jobs are harder to get than others. 

Another thing for people to consider (if they haven't) is try volunteer work or look at getting any job and then keep trying for jobs in your field. I am huge believer in any job is better than no job and shows that you are sitting around waiting for the job in your field.

Another thing is think of the job you are applying for. The interviewer does not like people that are more qualified than they are so if you are going for a job in retail or takeaway food take off those degrees.

People can also consider starting their own business if you want to and doesn't require much in terms of set up costs and marketing. 

Just some ideas for people.

Just remember it is hard out there and most jobs have atleast the 100 applications per job. Also there are people losing their jobs ... there is one government agency losing 3000 jobs .

Also if you have a degree have you gotten it recognised in Australia? They want your degree recognised in Australia. As an Accountant I would not even look at an overseas resume of their resume if their degree had not be assessed in Australia.


----------



## rhirhi

img68 said:


> AH the warm welcoming style of the australians!
> Your answer is really reinforcing my bad experience on Australians.
> 
> I though this forum was a place to exchange freely opinions, that sometimes could be negative or angry or expression of frustration, since immigration and loneliness are a hard situation to bear. Immigrants are not allowed to be grumpy or angry or disappointed? Even when we feel depressed?
> 
> Let's go back to my frustration:
> I am saying that I am very frustrated and angry and depressed because I am doing all my best to integrate here, with results that are less than zero. I came here with great curiosity, great respect and high expectations on Australia and Australians. I just can't find the key to be accepted by australians and the only truly friendly people are expats.
> 
> I am tired of being rejected, humiliated and left alone.


I'm sorry but if you think insulting Australians with voicing your opinion is going to get you anywhere in this situation i think you will be disappointed. Like most other nationalities, we too take offence to rude comments aimed at our country/people. You can't simple place all Australians in one basket and blame them for your problems.

It may come as a surprise to you, but it's not even easy for Australians to get a job at the moment! You are not alone. If you have been trying for an extended period of time there is clearly a reason why you are not getting a job and i do not think it's racism. Perhaps you should ask for reasons as to why you didn't receive the job in order to improve you chances.

Leaving is not your only solution but i don't really see the point of complaining and blaming the whole Australian race because you aren't getting a job. Maybe you should go to a place like Campbell Page for some career advice.


----------



## Mish

Img68 where are you living? I know you don't want to spend money but cert 3 in aged care would be worth it. Aged care is booming. It costs about $2500 but there are some places you can do it for free ie. The gold coast etc. Set solutions offer the course (seen them advertise on seek).

Also even though you have had someone look at your resume maybe there is something wrong with it. My husband was not getting many calls and then I changed it and he has been getting alot more interested .

Also your resume could be too professional as in they might think you have not written it. Companies want a resume that you have written that displays what you offer not what someone else has done.


----------



## Sydney

People who don't mind cleaning jobs I can recommend a good company which I'm pretty sure hires everyone who applies (no resume or interview required). 
Feel free to PM me and I'll give you the name.

P.S It's not my company and I don't work for the company. Just want to help.


----------



## MaXXimus2100

I finally landed a job after 9 months of being allowed to work in Australia, I am on a Bridging visa & I couldn't tell you how many applications I filled out before anyone would give me a shot, you name it I applied for. Had few callbacks, even fewer interviews. I came close through an agency where they took me to induction, in my work gear n all, early in the morning, almost all but expecting to work. They picked 2 out of the 5 guys sent the rest of us home.

Didn't hear from the agency until i called them back, insured me the next job would be mine & never heard from them. Luckily one of the jobs I had applied for earlier & had an interview with, which was easier to get to & closer to home called back & offered me a casual position. I know it's getting to be the busy season but am glad that company liked me enough to call me back for work.

I don't know what went wrong with that one agency but I don't like the fact that I was played around like that. I had volunteered at the Salvos prior to getting that position & it was good experience. To those still looking just don't give up, I acted like i did on many occasions & depressed because of the job situation & countless rejections but eventually it all worked out for the best. If all else fails volunteer to get your foot in the door if nobody is willing to give you a chance, at least then you'll have some type of experience working in Australia.

Just wanted to share my story.


----------



## Mish

Congrats .

For help for other people.... Did you get a job in your field of experience? If yes what is that field? 

Also where in Australia are you located?

Hopefully your job will lead to something more permanent


----------



## ozzy

My partner came here in July on partner visa. it was the first time I had been home in 2 years so we sort of were in 'holiday mode' before we started looking for work. I was abit worried for him finding work being new in the country in case employers werent interested in migrants. but he did a one day white card training course and applied for a labouring job the next day and was hired! although its only casual, its ongoing which has helped build up his experience so when he applies for another job at least he has an australian job on his resume. He got his P/R so maybe it was abit easier getting a job than someone on the 309. 
but my advice would just be take any job you can to start off with. it may not be what your after long term, but it will get you used to australia's working lifestyle and give you some experience you could use for another job.


----------



## KarenVG

Just wondering if anyone has more recent experience to share on finding work in Australia? 

My boyfriend (Italian) and I plan on moving to Perth in a few months, and I am wondering how easy it will be for him to find work. He's an IT Internal auditor, and will be on a bridging A visa (once the tourist visa runs out). 

I am very keen to hear about other people's recent experiences.


----------



## Mish

Alot of it is the luck of the draw.

My brother works in IT and said there are not alot of IT jobs around (professional ones, like programming etc). There do seem to be jobs around for help desk and IT support though.

I know someone who got a job on a PMV in Perth in Sales.

My husband knows someone who has been here on a 309 for 3 months and still hasn't found a job.

Really it is just the luck of the draw.


----------



## jp1985

I am still looking for job here.... sigh. Still thinking to gain eperience in retail or hotel.


----------



## Mish

Have you thought about doing a cert 3 in aged care? I heard there are lots of jobs in aged care. Aussiesteve talks about it alot


----------



## jp1985

Mish said:


> Have you thought about doing a cert 3 in aged care? I heard there are lots of jobs in aged care. Aussiesteve talks about it alot


Yea. Considering now...


----------



## AIKHAN

Hello What about the security jobs is there any opportunities to get license and find job?


----------



## bigapplekanga

KarenVG said:


> Just wondering if anyone has more recent experience to share on finding work in Australia? My boyfriend (Italian) and I plan on moving to Perth in a few months, and I am wondering how easy it will be for him to find work. He's an IT Internal auditor, and will be on a bridging A visa (once the tourist visa runs out). I am very keen to hear about other people's recent experiences.


Just wanted to share our experience. We moved to Adelaide last month and in the first week we were both offered permanent full-time positions. Mine in nursing and my hubby (he is PR) was offered two positions in IT (programming). We were both very lucky to start work right away.


----------



## ctling

I am on BVA with full working permission but it is still really hard for me to get a job in my field. I have applied a lot of jobs but only receive a few calls back. Most of them prefer "local experience" and "PR". 

I am still searching for jobs and hopefully it will be easier when I get 820. Stay positive


----------



## aussiesteve

ctling said:


> I am on BVA with full working permission but it is still really hard for me to get a job in my field. I have applied a lot of jobs but only receive a few calls back. Most of them prefer "local experience" and "PR".
> 
> I am still searching for jobs and hopefully it will be easier when I get 820. Stay positive


Whats your profession and are your overseas qualifications accepted here?
Have you Australianised your CV ?
You need to also think outside the square, many people will tell you it is easier to get another job when you are already working. Take any job you can and the try improving yourself. Amazingly it seems to work.


----------



## ctling

aussiesteve said:


> Whats your profession and are your overseas qualifications accepted here?
> Have you Australianised your CV ?
> You need to also think outside the square, many people will tell you it is easier to get another job when you are already working. Take any job you can and the try improving yourself. Amazingly it seems to work.


I have Australian professional qualification in accounting and I used to study in Australia where I met my partner. I am currently looking for part-time/contract/temp work as well.

Do you have any advice on "Australianised" CV?


----------



## aussiesteve

ctling said:


> I have Australian professional qualification in accounting and I used to study in Australia where I met my partner. I am currently looking for part-time/contract/temp work as well.
> 
> Do you have any advice on "Australianised" CV?


If you read back through the posts here you will find some ideas on what others have done.
Also get someone to check your CV for spelling mistakes and grammatical errors, it is often the little things that make a difference. 
Good luck!


----------



## Mish

ctling said:


> I have Australian professional qualification in accounting and I used to study in Australia where I met my partner. I am currently looking for part-time/contract/temp work as well.
> 
> Do you have any advice on "Australianised" CV?


Here is a link for sample resumes: http://career-advice.careerone.com.au/resume-cover-letter/sample-resume/jobs.aspx

When you say study in Australia is that a bachelor of Accounting?

Accounting professional is that CPA?

Have you got any Accounting experience? If so what and where?

The way you have worded it, it looks like you only recently got your Accounting degree. If this is the case you will not qualify for alot of jobs that are advertised as they want experience. If you have no experience you will need to look at graduate accounting jobs. They should be starting to advertise them now and they will start around January/February 2016.

I also second what Aussiesteve said about grammar, get someone to check over your resume and cover letter. I know this is just a forum but there were a couple of grammar errors in your post. Small things like this can cost you an interview.


----------



## ctling

Thanks Aussiesteve. I will be more careful about these little things and I will definitely get someone to check on my spelling mistakes and grammatical errors. 

Thanks Mish for the link. I graduated with Bachelor of Commerce majoring in Accounting. I had two years of accounting experience from Malaysia and I obtained full membership of CPA. I don't think I am qualified for graduate position.


----------



## Mish

Unfortunately you won't qualify for a graduate position since you have experience but you could always enquire because your experience is not Australian.

Alot of employers for professional jobs don't seem to like the BVA even though it has work rights I think it might have to do with that fact that it can end at any moment so they want one with a more secure visa.

The major problem is that you don't have any Australian work experience and that is what alot will be after as you don't have any experience with Australian tax law.

Only suggestions I can give is to keep on trying and hopefully someone will give you a chance. Also maybe look and contact some Accounting firms to see if you can get some work experience with them.

Good-luck


----------



## KarenVG

Cling, how long have you been searching for work? And which city are you in? 

I hope you manage to find something soon!


----------



## ctling

I will keep trying and I also approach my friends who are working to see if their companies have any position available. 

Hi KarenVG, I have just started searching for job in February 2015 because I have just got my BVA in Feb-15. I am in Sydney.


----------



## hoddie32

Hi All, 

I'm in a similar position. UK graduate with the highest class of degree not being able to find a job. I'm on a bridging visa with full working rights waiting on an 820 partner visa. I've found myself just doing call centre and retail work just to earn some money. I've been rejected a lot of the time because of the visa. I assure employers that I am staying in Australia long term but still get rejected. I guess its hang in there and hopefully in a couple of years I can secure a graduate level position. Just annoying having to put my career on hold.


----------



## Verystormy

hoddie32 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in a similar position. UK graduate with the highest class of degree not being able to find a job. I'm on a bridging visa with full working rights waiting on an 820 partner visa. I've found myself just doing call centre and retail work just to earn some money. I've been rejected a lot of the time because of the visa. I assure employers that I am staying in Australia long term but still get rejected. I guess its hang in there and hopefully in a couple of years I can secure a graduate level position. Just annoying having to put my career on hold.


Australia has a big over supply of accountants and has for a number of years. It is flagged at the moment for possible removal from the skills list. Many were surprised it wasn't removed last year


----------



## OZANA

..............................................


----------



## tessellatedTofu

Good evening, 

We have been in Melbourne for 3 months, myself on a 457 and my partner as a dependent. I am sponsored and have been working since day one, but my partner, from Malaysia, has been struggling to find work.

She has had interviews with companies related to her field (media agencies), but unfortunately has not been offered anything. She has applied for positions equal to, higher and lower than her previous role, but has now exhausted the supply of related companies to apply to. Even other non related roles she has applied for have not brought up anything. 

If we had the resources, we'd love to join a load of clubs etc and be out and about meeting people and just making friends and contacts, but we can't do that.

We have ideas and plans for the future, long term, but for now, she wants to be active and working. We are looking at volunteering options to get local experience and meet people, so we'll see how that goes.

Any further advice would be welcome  Thank you.


----------



## JandE

Something I heard today.
One job was advertised recently. It had 170 applicants, they interviewed 17 people, and chose two for a final interview...

Just shows how hard getting a job can be, even without Visa issues.


----------



## tessellatedTofu

Hi and thanks for the extra comments. Yep, partner customizes each and every CV and cover letter. Those numbers of applicants per vacancy seem to match what we've noticed too. Anyway, will keep on searching and applying.


----------

